# Tune up on motor



## Jim (Jan 19, 2007)

Anyone have any good links for a do it yourself tuneup/maintenace on motors?

What doe it consist of? Oil change, Spark plugs....What else?


----------



## kentuckybassman (Jan 21, 2007)

Usually your carbs are built up w/ some junk and it's a good idea to give them a good cleanin'. :lol:


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 24, 2007)

Fuel filter, air filter, inspect the belt (if you have one) lower unit oil is a big one. You should check that every couple of months.


----------



## Jim (Apr 24, 2007)

BRYCE said:


> Fuel filter, air filter, inspect the belt (if you have one) lower unit oil is a big one. You should check that every couple of months.



Really? Im glad you mentioned it. I have a 25hp and Im on the big side, I run it at 5000 RPMS all the time.


----------



## BoatMechanic (Oct 27, 2007)

I do it for a living. Change your gear oil! Grease ALL fittings! Grease prop shaft! Spray your power head with CRC (anti corrosion)! FOG your motor out.


Don't waste the tune-up until the spring time.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Oct 28, 2007)

I keep reading about greasing the prop shaft - never did that, do all makes have grease fittings on the prop shaft? 

(I run 150 Merc optimaxs)


----------



## Waterwings (Oct 28, 2007)

I do everything mentioned except the CRC and greasing the prop shaft.


----------



## BoatMechanic (Oct 28, 2007)

The grease fittings are not on the prop! You have to pull the prop off and grease the shaft and then putt the prop back on!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Oct 28, 2007)

Boatmech: I checked the factory Service Manual for my engine and there is no direction (that I can find) other then to coat the shaft with grease to prevent the hub from seizing, is this what you mean?

I usually check this in the spring when I change the lower unit gear case oil.


----------



## BoatMechanic (Oct 28, 2007)

Thats exactly what I mean.


----------



## bassmaster6 (Jan 15, 2008)

is there a book or online site where it tells you step by step what to grease and clean. this is my first outboard i dont want to just start cleaning stuff and screw it up. it a older 4 hp johnson. 

thanks
bassmaster6


----------



## Jim (Jan 15, 2008)

bassmaster6 said:


> is there a book or online site where it tells you step by step what to grease and clean. this is my first outboard i dont want to just start cleaning stuff and screw it up. it a older 4 hp johnson.
> 
> thanks
> bassmaster6




What year is your motor? I will try to help you find some instructions.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 15, 2008)

BassMaster6 - I suggest contacting Johnson and ordering the Service Manual for you specific engine. You will need the Serial Number and probably the year (which is usually part of the Serial number). I have gotten the factory manuals for all my engines and they are well worth the money (espcially compared to a Seloc or other "generic" manual)

If your engine is pre-1997 you may have to order here: https://www.outboardbooks.com/

If not go here and you can get lost of free stuff in .pdf format from the Johnson site:

https://www.evinrude.com/en-US/Accessories/Literature/Engine.Diagrams.htm?popup=true

Man, I wish Mercury offered this - I got nothing free from them :x 

Let us know how you make out please.


----------



## bassboy1 (Jan 15, 2008)

Bassmaster, never do ANYTHING to your motor until you have read, and become familiar with your manual. marineengine.com sells them, as does outboardbooks.com. If you don't know the year, go to outboardbooks.com, click on search at the top right, and punch in the model number. It has numbers for Johnnyrudes going way back into the 20s, or older. 
If you plan to have a couple more outboards in the future, you may want to invest in a SELOC or CLYMER multi hp, multi year manual. I like the CLYMER ones MUCH better. Sometimes, you can find these on ebay. 

Once you have your manual, it should tell you everything you need to know about maintenance.


----------



## redbug (Jan 15, 2008)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :wink: :wink: :wink: 
If it were me ,seeing that's its a Johnson, I would drain the lower unit oil tie a few branches to it and sink it in the lake... it might draw a few fish in the future then buy a yammy....


Wayne


----------



## bassboy1 (Jan 15, 2008)

redbug said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :wink: :wink: :wink:
> If it were me ,seeing that's its a Johnson, I would drain the lower unit oil tie a few branches to it and sink it in the lake... it might draw a few fish in the future then buy a yammy....
> 
> 
> Wayne


I don't see a 1909 Yammy that still runs....

BTW, through another board, I do know someone who does have a 1909 Evinrude, and he still runs it from time to time.

If I didn't know you were just provoking me, I would type for hours....  

You better be careful redbug. You may jinx yourself sooner or later. 

If he does heed your advice, I will just go drag the lake, pull it up, and get it running. Think your yammy could do that?


----------



## redbug (Jan 15, 2008)

that's why i started with a wink..

I have had 5 yammys and have had great luck with them. I started 1 this past summer that had been sitting for 3 years in storage turned the key and it fired up...

knock on wood of course...

Wayne


----------



## bassboy1 (Jan 16, 2008)

My Evinrude starts right up, after sitting for 6 months, on gas that had been sitting unstableized for more than a year. 3 pulls baby! 
The only time I have ever had it not start, was when I put the fuel line on backwards, and when I forgot the kill switch a few times. :shock: 
I am just waiting to crank up my 1936 Evinrude, which has been sitting untouched since the mid 50s, if not earlier.


----------



## Jim (Mar 5, 2008)

Bringing this to the top because it is time to do maintenance on the Motor for this year...The plans to buy a bigger motor will have to wait because I am thinking of getting a new boat all together...maybe next year.

For online ordering, anyone have a one stop shop that I could actually call and get all the parts I need and delivered to my house? I'm talking impeller, oils and anything else I need.

Im also thinking of getting an online subscription to this to help me through the whole process. 

https://www.selocmarine.com/seloc_online/

My motor is a 2003 yamaha 25hp 4 stroke.


----------



## bassboy1 (Mar 5, 2008)

Jim said:


> Bringing this to the top because it is time to do maintenance on the Motor for this year...The plans to buy a bigger motor will have to wait because I am thinking of getting a new boat all together...maybe next year.
> 
> For online ordering, anyone have a one stop shop that I could actually call and get all the parts I need and delivered to my house? I'm talking impeller, oils and anything else I need.
> 
> ...


You could probably get most things for your Yammy from iboats.com. Certain impellars can't be found from them, (like my 1988 4 deluxe - they have the ones for my 1955, but not '88) but yours probably is in stock. You can get better deals elsewhere, but that kills the one stop, and delivery part. There was an Advance auto parts near dads work that was moving, and had everything half off, so we all the bearing grease, 2 stroke oil, fogging oil, sea foam, gear lube, stabil, etc that they had. 

I didn't really look at your link, but I dislike SELOC manuals. We like to get the manuals that cover many different models and years, and the Clymer manuals are definitely superior to the SELOC ones. See if Clymer has a similar program.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 5, 2008)

I also dislike the SELOC manuals. I suggest that you contact Yamaha and get teh factory manual for your motor. I have done that all my outboards and alwasy found teh factory manual to be superior to anything else.

Further, order the parts you need through a local Marina or Shop rather then an online site. You may pay a few dollars more (or even less) and you have the added benefit of having a local guy you can call if you have a problem. I deal with a shop in New jersey and they are awesome with their support. If you cannot find a place local to you let me know, the NJ place gets my parts and ships them to me or my marina.


----------

